# Grooming Competitions?



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

I guess I'm not really part of the dog world, although I've been a dog owner for most of my life. Wakefield went to the groomer today and, when I went to pick him up, the groomer asked if I'd consider letting her use him in grooming competitions. Apparently he has the perfect coat. He did look absolutely gorgeous when I picked him up! 

I never realized that grooming competitions existed! I know it takes a lot of talent to properly groom a dog (a talent that I don't have). Anyway, I need to be educated on this! It's unlikely that I'll let her use him as I can't bear the thought of letting someone else take him for a few days. But I'm interested in learning about the intricacies of grooming goldens!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I have never seen a traditional dog groom competition only the creative type.

15 Awesome Examples of Creative Dog Grooming


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I went to a pet industry trade show and watched part of a grooming competition. It was both quite a hoot to watch, but also a bit of a bore. There were different categories of dogs (like sporting dogs, mix breeds, and poodles) and the contestants would compete within one categories. They would start with a dog who was officially "ungroomed" according to the judges and then have between an hour and two hours to groom the dog, depending on the category. Then they judge, which takes forever and Voila you have a winner. Definitely something to see once.


----------

